# Firewall changed recently, how can I change it back?



## scarface910 (Jun 4, 2008)

Couple days ago I started experiencing issues with connecting to steam, accessing certain websites, downloading and printing. I found out my firewall was causing the issue, and I had to set a bunch of outbound rules so I could restore everything I didn't have access to(except printing). 

What can I do to restore my firewall back to its original state? I do not want to set a lot of outbound rules just to do certain services. 

I'm running windows 8.1 64-bit, i5-4460, 8gbRAM, GTX970.

Ill provide more information if requested as soon as I can. Thanks.


----------



## scarface910 (Jun 4, 2008)

"Restore defaults" 

Such a simple solution flew over my head. I no longer need help.


----------

